# Has anyone used soda stream bottle



## Craig Matthews (25 Oct 2018)

Has anyone any experience with the soda stream bottle, I have a 70 litre aquarium and don't want a fire extinguisher or anything equally as big standing in the living room. Just wondering what people have had in terms of length of supply to their aquairum around a 70 litre mark before refilling, what kind of regulator was used etc....


----------



## ian_m (25 Oct 2018)

I get 100 days on a 180litre tank. Yours is about 1/2 so you will get 200 days. An FE is 2000gr (for £10 !!) But soda stream is only 420gr 1/5, so you will get 200/5 days about 40 days. Call it a month.

Thats £10 a month running cost. About 5 times the cost of a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Craig Matthews (25 Oct 2018)

Yeah think fire extinguisher is the only way to go.... Hmmm explaining why a fe is sat in the living room


----------



## DPAZ101 (25 Oct 2018)

Ha  Ha Ha - A conversation I'm likely to be having in the next month
Does dining room make it any easier ? 
Good luck mate


----------



## ian_m (26 Oct 2018)

Here is my FE tucked in the gap at one end of the tank. Not visible when sitting on sofa. You need it slightly visible to read the tank pressure gauge to indicate bottle is running out.


----------



## fishbro (26 Oct 2018)

It might be wise to get a Sodastream bottle and adapter as a backup. I have 1.5kg bottles of co2 but the place I go to get them swapped is a fair distance so I won't always be able to get round to going before the co2 runs out. My plan is to use a Sodastream as a temporary backup as I can always get them locally (at a price!)


----------



## Craig Matthews (17 Nov 2018)

I got the fire extinguisher lol not beating around the bush anymore, set it up yesterday. Got it at about 2 bubbles per second on my 70 litre, this should last a while?


----------



## Sakura83 (19 Nov 2018)

I am using soda stream, roughly 30days, 60L fish tank


----------



## TBRO (19 Nov 2018)

fishbro said:


> It might be wise to get a Sodastream bottle and adapter as a backup. I have 1.5kg bottles of co2 but the place I go to get them swapped is a fair distance so I won't always be able to get round to going before the co2 runs out. My plan is to use a Sodastream as a temporary backup as I can always get them locally (at a price!)



That’s what I have. Got a big pub cylinder but supplier is a 40 min trip in a direction I don’t go much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiNtZ (23 Nov 2018)

I use 5KG extinguishers - I can go up to 8 months on my 150L. Pain in the back side to accommodate though.


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Nov 2018)

ian_m said:


> An FE is 2000gr (for £10 !!)


where do you get this from Ian?


----------



## ian_m (23 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> where do you get this from Ian?


I get 2Kg Fe's from a local FE supplier, who supplied the FE's in my old place of work. Just phoned up the number on the work FE's and they are willing to supply (and deliver to my work) older, either only got a year or two left or passed their 10 year test date, FE's for £10. Unfortunately Southampton based, so a bit out of the area for you.

Try phoning around the number on FE's in shops, work, libraries etc.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Nov 2018)

Craig Matthews said:


> Hmmm explaining why a fe is sat in the living room



You could put a Santa Claus Hat on it and maybe wrap it in a bit of tinsel until next year then change that to a lamp shade  All jokes aside though, I'm assuming you don't have a cabinet or it's too big for it? Maybe knock something up beside the cabinet that looks like it's meant to be there just to put it in. Im sure you could find something that fits into the decor.

Food for thought


----------



## Kezzab (23 Nov 2018)

Try these instead of sodastream https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/

Mine lasted about 7 months on a 15ltr tank. 
K


----------



## Kalum (18 Dec 2018)

Kezzab said:


> Try these instead of sodastream https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/
> 
> Mine lasted about 7 months on a 15ltr tank.
> K



is it a standard connector on these? looks small


----------



## Kezzab (18 Dec 2018)

Hi, it's one of these:

https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/ad...rs-disposable-co2-cylinder-adapters-gsc3.html


----------



## Kalum (18 Dec 2018)

Kezzab said:


> Hi, it's one of these:
> 
> https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/ad...rs-disposable-co2-cylinder-adapters-gsc3.html



thanks mate, funnily enough I ordered one yesterday


----------

